

Moore's Law: Cloud Computing from the Bottom Up - pakistanjan
http://blog.appzero.com/blog/moore%E2%80%99s-law-future-cloud-computing-bottom

======
hga
Isn't this the Intel chip with 48 _non-cache coherent_ 32 bit only processors?
Intel calls it a "cloud chip" because in style it's a bit like current cloud
computing, but the extrapolations in the submitted article are _way way_ off
(as the linked Intel press release indicates, this is to do far out (HPC)
computing, not build a better AWS EC2).

